
Show HN: The Read Aloud Cloud, a visual intro to cloud computing for all ages - forrestbrazeal
https://www.amazon.com/Read-Aloud-Cloud-Innocents-Inside/dp/1119677629/
======
forrestbrazeal
Hi HN,

I'm cloud architect and webcomic artist Forrest Brazeal. My new book, "The
Read Aloud Cloud", is a quirky cartoon intro to cloud computing for all ages!

Over a decade in the tech industry, I've installed software updates during a
live cataract surgery, created robots that perform machine learning on pizza,
and sung 168 AWS services in 2 minutes [0].

I couldn't be more excited to share The Read Aloud Cloud, which is out today
from Wiley Publishing (the "For Dummies" people) [1]. It uses more than 100
cartoon illustrations, poems, essays, and who knows what else to explain cloud
in terms even a CEO can understand.

Just for HN, I've uploaded a sneak peek of Chapter 2: "Evolution of the Cloud
(A Prehistory)" [2]

Happy to answer questions about:

\- How to write a nonfiction book proposal that sells

\- The traditional publishing process (and why I went that route instead of
self-pub)

\- Cloud or tech careers in general

\- Cartooning

\- Whatever else!

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJAsvJOlhM&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJAsvJOlhM&feature=emb_logo)

[1] [https://www.bookdepository.com/The-Read-Aloud-
Cloud/97811196...](https://www.bookdepository.com/The-Read-Aloud-
Cloud/9781119677628)

[2]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/izyele6p60dfb68/Ch2.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/izyele6p60dfb68/Ch2.pdf?dl=0)

------
dhdersch
I will definitely check if my employer will expense this purchase for me.

